# The Financial Centre of London: "The City" plus a few other places...



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

I spent a few days in London about a year ago. My friends were there on business, going in and out of meetings, so I decided not to wander too far off the central business area, confusingly called “The City”. Not the most interesting or exciting part of town, according to many people’s opinions, but I found it really interesting! Lots of beauty there!


----------



## AlienB (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you for sharing your pictures and i hope you had a good time in London :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice shots there aljuarez! It may not be as interesting as other parts of the city but it certainly holds its own beauty. I have yet to go to Leadenhall Market but it looks like a bustling place in your piccies.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Very good!! Fantastic the Mantis on the second picture! What is that building, why is it there?


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

stunning details.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos from the city of London kay:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

JoseRodolfo said:


> Very good!! Fantastic the Mantis on the second picture! What is that building, why is it there?


I have no idea! And I didn't even notice the bug up there as I took the photo, only when I looked at it on my computer screen! :lol:
I wish I remembered where this was. Maybe some kind native wouldn't mind informing us...


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

The victorian and the modern buildings really fit together very well. 
It really gives you an impression of power.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

A few more images from THE CITY!




These EAT chain cafés are a dime a dozen, but I liked this one’s overall look!






















More later.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

I love "The City". Thanks for superb pics.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Time for an update on The City, although I believe most of these are actually images of the neighboring “Strand”, or Whitehall? I´ll get my London geography straight… some time in the not-too-distant future! :lol:


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

You have a great eye for detail and your pictures ar great. I really love how you zoom in on certain aspects of the buildings. What i find great about that part of the City is how well alot of the modern buildings integrate with the Victorian structures around them, it really creates an exciting place to walk around.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Great shots. I like the details of the buildings you managed to capture.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

I love the atmosphere of London's City.
very nice pictures.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

for a financial district The City is unsurpassed. Thanx for the great shots - more please


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Great pictures! I like how you show some of the detail on the buildings.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More images of the City. Hope you like them!


----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)

Amazing pictures that capture The City really well. I believe London easily has the classiest CBD in the world.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

MAGNIFICENT!!!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Very, very nice mate .... I especially love this one:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Syd! I like it too! Lotsa suit! :lol:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More photos from London. This time, though, mostly of the South Bank and starting with the Tate Modern Gallery.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some really good photographs. I like.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks, Jane! Some of these are already a couple of years old, obviously. I have newer ones that I'll be posting... eventually... :lol:


----------



## gonza04 (Jan 2, 2011)

That beautiful city! They are impressive old and new buildings, good combination. Congratulations and I hope to visit someday.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Excellent photos.....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Let's go back to The City!






















































































































Let's now look at the only room in Westminster Palace where they will let you take pictures... not bad!























































Going back to the City, again, this time to look at some details of Saint Paul's Cathedral. They won't let you photograph the interior of the church, either...




































































































And a few more random impressions of The City


----------



## taxi (Feb 22, 2008)

well shown details, 
more!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Time to leave the stiff suits of the City and leave (sort of) town!

A very rewarding option is a visit to Hampton Court Palace, just a short train ride away from Waterloo Station.

Hampton Court Palace was originally built for Cardinal Wolsey in the early 16th Century. Henry the VIII took it away from him later. 
Most people enter the palace through the gates leading to the "Base" court and then into the Clock Court


















































































There is also the Fountain Court. Most visitor galleries and royal apartments are on the west wings of the building.























































The glorious King's Staircase















































Chapel Court and its garden





































Even without the lavish apartments and austere courts, the palace would still be worth a visit just for its beautiful gardens.

The "East Front" gardens and the Great Fountain garden









































































The Pond Gardens


















































































The Rose Garden





































Random Hampton Court impressions


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

A few more pics from London... nothing of Olympic proportions, I'm afraid, but I'm going back to the great British capital very soon. I can't wait! :banana:

More things and buildings in The City, financial capital of the world!









































































































































It's now to the South Bank and Waterloo Station, one of my all-time favorites.


















































































Now some more views from the South Bank, including the beautiful Hungerford Bridge (the suspension one) and views of the Thames






















































































































And back to the City to check out the beautiful Leadenhall Market. 



























































































Moving North West, a quick detour to Kensington, with its pretty commercial main drag, called... Oh, yes! Kensington High Street. Really! :lol:





















































































































































































And since we're close, let's visit the Kensington Palace! OK. so the detour really isn't a detour and it's not that brief... 












































































































































































































































Finally, some more random impressions of The City


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

The Greek flag, along with the English and the Baltic Exchange's representing the [URL="http://blogs.fco.gov.uk/greekblogyssey/2011/12/13/greek-british-maritime-cooperation-a-success-story/"]successful[/URL] business collaboration between Greeks and Britons in the hugely vital maritime shere. London being the centre of world shipping and Greek-owned shipping being the largest in the world. Diaspora Greeks have an [URL="http://www.balticexchange.com/default.asp?action=article&ID=389"]historical presence[/URL] with the City of London and the world's largest maritime services marketplace the Baltic Exchange, which actually takes its name from the Baltic Cafe, not the nations as may be assumed. It's located on St Mary's Axe (right next to Sir Norman Foster's Swiss RE), a typical street in the heart of London's infinitely interesting city, which unfortunately saw the evil actions of the IRA where they set off a destructive bomb, ruining the original building, and hence the construction of Swiis RE. The Baltic Exchange moved next door to another beautiful, old, listed building with a few salvaged pieces installed from the original. I was fortunate enough to have a tour of the 'new' place once, as my father was involved in the shipping business and I accompanied him on one of his business trips when I was younger. 

Anyway, imho, if you haven't seen and explored the City, you haven't seen London.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Skymantle! I love learning information like that! Funny how some people write off The City as just a bunch of sterile glass boxes with thousands of stiff suits, as if it were just any other business core in a lesser town! hno:


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the impressive updates....:cheers2:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

aljuarez said:


> Thanks Skymantle! I love learning information like that! Funny how some people write off The City as just a bunch of sterile glass boxes with thousands of stiff suits, as if it were just any other business core in a lesser town! hno:


 You're welcome. The City is said to be the financial epicentre of the world, but more than that it is an ancient part of town that has thrived to this day, more awash with $plash than it's ever been, even though many will argue that the modern day financial system leaves much to be desired. Still, the City of London is certainly not to be dismissed and is as integral to London as the Île de la Cité in Paris or the Vatican in Rome...of course even the great cathedral of St Paul's is located there. Not just that, but the city also has many nooks and crannies, small ancient alleys and lanes tucked away and easily missed, with pubs and cafes (the oldest in London) where execs, high-rollers and their assistants meet to talk business, so essential in the world of commerce, as it's always been. They do loosen up a bit after a few drinks too and as your well-captured photos indicate it is rich with quality architecture of every era and style, certainly not just sterile glass boxes. 

The building just recognisable with the columns, in the middle of this busy pic is Mansion House, the official residence of the Lord Mayor of London, the Mayor of the City, as opposed to the Mayor of Greater London which Boris takes care of. It's a grand building inside, often used for functions and open for tours. 










Someone asked about the mantis on one of the buildings you took a picture of, and it would be interesting to find its allegorical meaning. The only thing I can think of is that these type of insect motifs were common in the art nouveau period, but it doesn't quite look like an art nouveau building, perhaps Edwardian which is round-about the same time. I do know a bee denotes hard work, like a hive of activity, 'busy bees' which you captured in this pic. Bees are occasionally seen on banks because banks are supposed to take your money and invest it for a greater return, just like bees pollinate crops and something great comes from that. The bee allegory is particularly common in Manchester as the once great industrial powerhouse of Britain and the world. 










This amongst other pics, captures the sheer diversity of the City's quality architecture including the Lloyd's building by Richard Rodgers who also collaborated with Renzo Pieno on the Centre Pompidou in Paris before this one. The 'inside-out' concept obviously allows for more space inside when the utilities are sited outside. The blue cranes are permanent and functional as equipment to access utilities when maintenance is required. It received much criticism when built, loathed for being totally incongruous juxtapositioned as it is with other older style buildings, like an oil refinery or giant transformer ready to march off. But I think it works well, breaking up the monotony and adding something iconoclastic, indicating to the world that the City is not staid but pragmatic, bold and progressive. 










Here you have the original Lloyds building in triumphant-arch style, the facade only actually, which needed to be saved and incorporated into the new building for heritage reasons. Incongruous but still works imho because it ties in with the other older buildings on the other side of it.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks again for the entertaining comment! :cheers:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:eek2:..Spectuclar, exceptional, sensational....I did not view this thread before but I'am on it now..:cheers1:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, all that banking and financial activity in the City of London may be arms, brains and legs of the area, but its heart and soul live in its wonderful churches. Most visitors make it only to this one, Sait Paul's cathedral. Unfortunately, photography isn't allowed inside, but you shouldn't missing a visit to the top of the dome. Awesome views!

This is by far this is my favorite place for high views in London!










































































































Back on the ground, let's walk past Fleet and Holborn, the area of lawyers and courthouses, to Westminster Palace! :banana:




























The Neo Gothic structure includes of course, the famous Big Ben... er... Elizabeth Tower, but a visit to the palace is definitely a must. Again, no photography! But the intrincate exterior could entertain you for a while!
Same thing at next-door Westminster Abbey. I've never felt less loved as a photographer as I do in London! hno:




























































And back to the City!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More from The City!

The afternoon light (or was it morning? :lol lights up the marble of Sain Paul's cathedral beautifully!


























Random scenes...




















Random café... I think this wasn't in The City...







The Underground







The beautiful Saint Lawrence Jewry church...































Architecture and details in the City



































































Finally, the Church of Saint Vedas


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Ahh London. I'll be back in slightly over a week. 

Fantastic photos!


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

excellent pics of one of my favorite cities in the world


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very good shots of London.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

aljuarez said:


> Thanks Syd! I like it too! Lotsa suit! :lol:


:lol: Great minds think alike 

Magnificent city and magnificent photography - thanks mate :hug:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Back to London now!

Back to the City!

















































Leaving the City via Liverpool Street Station now...





Leaving towards the Leicester Square/Covent Garden area now...







































Walking towards the very center of the "Garden" now... But let's have a look at the Coliseum, a large theater that is also home of the English National Opera, the commoner's alternative to the Royal Opera House... :lol:



























The market square that is the center of Covent Garden is not particularly harmonious, but it does include some of the oldest surviving buildings in this part of town, and the Royal Opera House.









































Some more of Covent Garden!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

One of the best things you can do as a tourist in London is take a cruise down the Thames to Greenwich. Great views of the bridges, the Tower and the Canary Wharf skyline!! :banana:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Some really stunning pictures, one of the best London threads and threads in general!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Excellent shots. I love the City - there's a great diversity of architecture there, although public realm lets it down a little. Some of the major streets should be pedestrianised IMO.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Long time without an London uptdate!

The City














































Just beyond the City, in the borough of Hamlets, the Tower of London will receive you, together with several thousands of other visitors from all over the world! :lol:
It's really much more than a "tower", it's a full castle complex including several buildings, chapels and courtyards. 





























































Back to the City now, to check out the amazing Saint Bartholomew the Great. This is one of the most atmospheric places in the whole city, and the oldest parts of the church date from the 14th Century. It's a famous place, but since it's "hidden" among the lanes of the City, it's never as crowded as other large, central churches.


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More the Golden Mile!











































They can be almost invisible among the skyscrapers and modern office buildings, but churches define the City as much as the financial firms do!

Here is Saint Botolph without Bishopsgate.







In the shadow of the Gherkin, the church of St Helen's Bishopsgate offers a nice contrast to the rather plain, neoclassical interiors of other temples in the area. The Gothic structure, the irregular floor and sculpture make this a standout! 


















For something different, try Saint Mary Abchurch, with its unusual round shape and ceiling fresco. 









The Monument to the Great Fire of London was designed by Christopher Wren, architect of Saint Paul's Cathedral. The thing is nice to look at, and you can go up for the view, which is a horrible disappointment because the protective mesh is so closely knit that you can't even stick a camera lens out for a decent shot! hno: Skip this one! 














Let's go away from the City, to check out the world's largest collection of decorative arts, The Victoria and Albert Museum. The restaurant is one of the nicest of any museum I've been to.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Updating this thread on the day after the Brexit vote... feeling disappointed. 





































Beautiful Somerset House and adjacent area, just west of King's College. The area includes the gorgeous Courtauld Institute of Art, whose museum is probably the most satisfying small museum I've ever visited! 







































The Museum of Natural History is one of those places almost everyone you're traveling with will want to visit. Not just a museum, not just a dinosaur bone repository for the kiddies, not just a grand, old building... it's all of the above!











































Random places.. meaning I don't remember what or where they were... :lol:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Greenwich, an area very worthy of your time and attention. 

The Royal Naval College. 

































































I finally visited the British Museum for the first time. I thought I was going to be more impressed with Foster's covered courtyard. It's great, of course, but pales in comparison with the artifacts in the rooms. 




















Back downtown.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

A great city this is! And a beautiful thread. kay:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

It happened. Again. I walked out with only the zoom lens on a day with good light. Too late go go back to the hotel. But the result was not as bad as I expected... I loved the look of the white trails left by passing airplanes. And it was a chance to focus on decorative paraphernalia, street lamps, pinnacles and weathervanes. And I'd never realized how ornate Big Ben actually is! 

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Your pics are of great beauty, Alejandro! :applause:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics - London.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Impressive set!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice set of photos; well done :cheers:

btw, all other photos (from February and back) are not working...


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful London details! And what a sky!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Awesome World City London! 

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

The area around Victoria Station is not especially interesting, but accommodation may be cheaper and it's pretty central. You should check out Westminter, the city's catholic, neo-byzantine cathedral, including its views from the top. 

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

The area on and near Oxford Street and Regent Street is the city's most commercial, with the international chains and department stores occupying the ground floor of almost every building. For this reason, it is often derided and avoided by the locals. I've always thought there is a reason for these type of areas' popularity and usually go to check them out myself. In this case, I found the energy and the architecture really interesting. 

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

The two streets meet at Picadilly Circus, tourist central! 

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

Just West of here, Mayfair is the place to go for the smell of old money. Or it was, since apparently a lot of these premium residences and flats have been snapped by Middle-Eastern, Chinese and Russian investors. Still, it's quite pretty and not off-putting in the way that high-end areas can be elsewhere. New Bond Street is where you will find the luxury brands, in a very approachable, non-intimidating setting. 

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

Farm Street and its pretty garden and neo-Gothic church feel like one of those supposed secrets. It is certainly tucked away from the main shopping strips of Mayfair. Nice place for a break!

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

kay: London, never boring! Nice set of pictures. The tower of the Westminster Cathedral is a fine viewing point, but unfortunately was closed when we visited the church last winter.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Another great London set! Wonderful attention to details.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Because of the army of suits going in and out of every building, the City is often scoffed at as stiff and bland. But definitely spare some time to go check out some of the churches. These are some of the most serene, beautiful interiors of London. After the drama of Italian and Spanish Catholic churches, these ones seem plain and dull at first. But once you understand their role in the communities they originally served, and the politics of the time, you can't help but be impressed! 

Perhaps my favorite (not least because there is a café right inside!) is the St. Mary Aldemary Church, rebuilt after the Great London Fire by none other that Sir Christopher Wren. Its neo-baroque style is unusual for Anglican churches of the time. 

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

Also by Wren, check out St Sephen Walbrook's impressive irregular floorplan. 

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

Not by Wren, but repaired by him after the fire, St Mary Woolnoth, built in British baroque style. 

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

St. Mary Le Bow, yet another of Wren's creations.

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


But none of the churches is as large or as impressive as St Paul's, Wren's most magnificent work! 

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

Architectural contrasts in the City.

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

Out of the City now, to check Soho, the original one! This is one of the city's original creative quarters, and East-enders will now dismissively tell you that Soho's been finished for decades. Don't let that deter you. It's still full of life, and its locales are much more interesting that the trendiest in lesser cities. And you'll get to sample British cool in an area with pretty buildings, instead of the gritty areas farther East with their decaying, formerly industrial quarters. 

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

Back to the Regent-Oxford Street axis. This is the heart of chain commerce in the city, and avoided by the cool people, supposedly...:lol: Check out the grand architecture, though!

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Fantastic details! kay: I love this dragon, quite elegant one.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Excellent update!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More of world metropolis London. Revisiting classic sights...

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

Chain shopping in the West End. The half-timbered building is fake. It's a department store!

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


Just North of the river, above the Temple area, the Inns of the law are associations of legal professionals. Some are really ancient, and while you can't exactly live out your Harry Potter fantasies in them, they are quite atmospheric, especially this one, the Lincoln Inn. 

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


Crossing the river to Southbank, formerly gritty post-industrial area, currently gentrified but visually fascinating.

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


Back along the river

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates from London :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Holborn is an area in central London with a long traidition of legal professionals. You can still find the Inns of the Courts, law offices and even shops for buying the wigs barristers use inside the courtrooms. 

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

Just South of here, and wedged between the river and Fleet Street, the Temple district, called after the 12th Century Temple Church, which was the whole reason I went there. The church was closed, but the whole area, with narrow, confusing alleys, is full of interesting buildings and is almost totally pedestrianized and rather charming!

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


Fleet Street itself is a thoroughfare going all the way back to the City, and formerly site of a bunch of newspapers, only a few of which survive today. 

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr



And we're back in The City

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

Random impressions... a.k.a. Places I've Now Forgotten! :lol:

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

The first one is Waterstone's Bookstore in Piccadilly I think.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Random London, mostly outside of The City, I think...

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

The Royal Academy of Arts, where photography isn't allowed...

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

The Wallace Collection, another not-so-small museum privately owned and run, with its cute, enclosed courtyard.

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


Right on Trafalgar Square, the church of St. Martin in the Fields

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

Flashier, but less significant, the Catholic, Neo-Gothic Church of St. James.

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


Extras...

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Back in the City. The newer towers are actually not a bad counterpoint to the older architecture, but they do feel overwhelming and out of proportion when seen from some of the narrow streets.

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London,


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More of the City

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Leadenhall Market, a victorian arcade that survived both the war bombing and the greed of City developers. This time I remembered to go at a time of day where the place wasn't full of office workers!

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr




London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Moving over to the Suth Bank to check out the new Tower Bridge Station and surrounding area.

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The big draw for me this time was the extension of the Tate Modern, and its views from the new observation deck. I was actually quite angry to read that the owners of the expesive condos rising alongside the extension building actually sued to city the city to have the Tate drop its plans for the observation deck... claiming it would be invasive of their privacy. Never mind that the museum's plans predate all those towers! Thumbs up to whoever blocked their entitled, rich asses and their selfish plans! Not that you'd find many such enlightened decisions in the history of real estate in London, I'm told...

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Capping a good day out at the Royal Opera House!

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wandering around The City

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The King's Cross area used to be a decaying area where drug dealers and other unsavory characters gathered. The redevelopment of Saint Pancras and King's Cross stations detonated the full transformation of the area. Beyond the stations themselves, this is currently one of the areas of the city that are undergoing a most dramatic transformation. The area that links the underground station with the Coal Drops shopping complex is full of new corporate buildings.

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Saint Pancras, the station and adjacent luxury hotel, are a wonderful place to wander around. The victorian structucture is the international train terminal for trains to and from continental Europe.

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr




London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Next door, King's Cross station is the poorer, smaller station serving the region. The modern additions are not as effective as those in Saint Pancras, and although they are only a few years old, it feels a bit dated already.

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr



London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Moving North away from the stations, the Coal Drops complex reuses and adapts parts of the old industrial infrastructure to pleasant results. Yes, it's just a mall, but it feels miles away from the suburban variety. Not only is the original architecture largely retained, but the selection of shops emphasizes a good mix of chains and independents.



London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr



London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr





London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr



London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr



London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr



London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr



London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr



London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr



London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr



London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr



London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr



London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr



London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr



London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr





London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Roaming the City. The old financial centre is likely to the survive Brexit, or even prosper once things settle, to the chagrin of Europhiles everywhere, including the one writing this. No exodus to Paris or Frankfurt... not a major one at least.

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

A focal point of the City is the Old Exchange building. Focal, if you can afford to buy anything in the expensive jewelry and watch shops that now occupy the place. Still a beautiful neoclassical example of early Victorian taste, you can just have a tea or cafe with the suits.

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The One New Change office and retail complex is a relatively new, small development. Nothing to write home about, but the place is not too disconnected from the streets, and the shops may actually have something you may want to buy or even eventually need. But best of all is the elevator to the roof terrace, where you have a view of the dome of Saint Paul.

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

After years of harassing photographers, the private corporation that owns Canary Wharf apparently just gave up, figuring it was bad for business and for the reputation of the district (no sh*t, Sherlock...)
After a few visits to London actively avoiding the place, I finally decided to give it a go, even if just because my hotel was right on the Docklands line, where it meets Bank Station. Massive anticlimax. Those towers are a lot boxier and boring from up close, the esplanades and urban design above ground hasn't really aged well and feels dated already. The best part was the footbridges, which have a sculptural presence and are photogenic. It was an interesting afternoon out, anyway. The above-ground light rail and its stations, the old storehouses and the contrast between the modern towers and old port infrastructure make this district a little bit more than just the sum of its parts.

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update. ☝


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Impressions from The City.

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Guild Hall, one of several remaining guild houses in The City, many established in the Middle Ages. This one, with its famous crypt (closed when I visited) has elements built at many points during history, including partial reconstructions during the 19th Century and after air raids in WWII.

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More of The City

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Kensington High Street. Definitely globalized and commercialized, but still somewhat distinct and interesting.

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Right on the High Street, the St Mary Abbots church is a Neogothic structure but parts of it and some of the tombstones in the graveyard are much older. Always nice to experience the peace and quiet of churches in the middle of bustling cities.

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

From the Kensington High Street, it's a short walk to the relatively new Design Museum. The neo-brutalist structure is almost as interesting as the exhibits themselves. It'll be a highlight of your day out in Kensington but won't take up too large a chunk off the time either.

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The area around Victoria Station feels less and less like an intermediate, fill-in area between more established zones. The redevelopment here is a lot less dramatic than in King's Cross, for instance, but there is definitely more and more to see each year.

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Almost anywhere in central London is out of reach for most people, Belgravia is London at its residential best. This isn't one of those places in the area that look and feel like different towns, with their "high streets" and local pubs. This is definitely a city neighborhood in a global alpha city. But one that still retains its own character and atmosphere. At the limits with Kensington, Sloane Square is a focal point for shopping in global brands, and somewhat more affordable (the shops, that is!)

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr

London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Back with the suits in the City



London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr



London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr



London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr



London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr



London, England by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------

